# im looking for a bloodline



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

hi, 
here is what i want i want a bluenose pitbull that is not too slim and not too big. i want it much muscles but with kinda long legs. 
like ive seen some razor edge from a breeder that was exactly what i want, and i see other that was very short and fat, praticly looking like a english bulldog.

do somebody know a bloodline like i want?

(im sorry for my bad english, im french)


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I can't tell you anybloodlines but I can say, 1. getting a dog for color is the worst way to pick a dog 2. Razors Edge is a American Bully line not American Pit Bull Terrier line 3. The best way to determine what the dog will look like is to look at the parents of the dog.

But if blue is what you want I can't change that. The best advice is find a breeder with dogs you like that he plans to breed then set up getting a pup.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If you're serious about getting a ABPT or an AmBully I would suggest reading up on both breeds as much as you can before deciding which type you want. Then, find a reputable breeder. Most repuatable breeders should have all the pups spoken for before even breeding, so you would have to find a breeder you like and then find out when they are planning their next breeding. It's a lengthy process but the best way to go about it in the long run. You will be glad you did.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i would go with a tnt bloodline dog, they are pitbull/amstaff. 
i would not recommend getting a dog because of its color either.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

well breeders i saw was specialised into bluenose... i know only 2 in quebec, but the males are too short legs for the one i want.. all the females looks great much muscles, long legs... nice chest... but the males dont event look like pitbulls..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would look for a breeder that has what you want not a bloodline. Bloodlines only go in the direction a breeder takes them. If you are looking for a blue I would also suggest getting one from dogs that are not both blue parents and not heavily bred with alot of blue in the pedigree. Nothing wrong with blues but it is a recessive gene so alot of inbreeding/ to close line breeding can come trying to make dogs of this color which leads to many health problems and quite often demodex mange. 

There is nothing wrong with wanting a blue dog. Had you said you wanted a black or red no one would saying anything about it.

You just need to know where to get a proper well bred one. I would look at shows or dog events in your area and find breeders that have blues come out of some of there litters. Just be weary of all blue litters.

Also one question do you actually want a blue or just a blue nose? 

Blue fawns are also blue nose but with less fur issues.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

:goodpost: I didn't mean there was anything wrong with Blues, just to be clear.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL No I know that. I just like to make sure people know that blues are always a bad color they can just come with some heavy health and skin issues.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I would look for a breeder that has what you want not a bloodline. Bloodlines only go in the direction a breeder takes them. If you are looking for a blue I would also suggest getting one from dogs that are not both blue parents and not heavily bred with alot of blue in the pedigree. Nothing wrong with blues but it is a recessive gene so alot of inbreeding/ to close line breeding can come trying to make dogs of this color which leads to many health problems and quite often demodex mange.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with wanting a blue dog. Had you said you wanted a black or red no one would saying anything about it.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Excellent post Holly and sooo true!!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I would look for a breeder that has what you want not a bloodline. Bloodlines only go in the direction a breeder takes them. If you are looking for a blue I would also suggest getting one from dogs that are not both blue parents and not heavily bred with alot of blue in the pedigree. Nothing wrong with blues but it is a recessive gene so alot of inbreeding/ to close line breeding can come trying to make dogs of this color which leads to many health problems and quite often demodex mange.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with wanting a blue dog. Had you said you wanted a black or red no one would saying anything about it.
> 
> ...


i look breeder for many years im in a quebec pitbull breeders club(united pitbull breeders, if i remember well), there is 2 breeders i know that do only bluenoses, mtlpits and shameless bullies. the only male i like in all is Titus (mtlpits) he look not too short and many muscles, but they always choose the other male... the litter of this sumer at shameless is interesting. i really like the female (fable)... but not really the male (smash) look his mouth it look too much pendentive like a bulldog or i dont know. 
i dont really care if ancestor was other color, i just care mine is blue or brindle-blue,and the ancestors was champion, i want to make show with him 
(by the way i really love blue color i got a blue point siamese, it can look stupid but i only want one pitbull so it have to be what i really want, i dont want a second choice color.. i will not buy something i dont find unique)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well blues are not really unique they are a very common color but they are very beautiful and I can see your point in wanting one. I know you don't care if the parents and realities are other colors I was saying that it is best they are other colors or you are likely to get a dog that will loose its fur and will be no good at a show. Nothing at all wrong with wanting a blue but if you don't fully do your research and make sure you are not getting something that has not been bred properly you will end up with a dog that is no good for what you are wanting. When it comes to blues color of the ancestors make a big difference. I would look for a blue that has a fair amount of black dogs in its pedigree. Blue is a dilute that comes from black and is produced very nicely out of black dogs.


Also it doesn't just matter what the parents look like. 2 good looking parents aren't necessarily going to give you a good looking pup. You would want to research and check out at least the last 4 generations of the puppies. How the dog is bred and what was used to make it will show you what you will be getting. If you have dogs that the ancestors are all shapes and sizes who knows what you will get. You want to find a breeder that has been raising the same stlye and quality of dog thru several generations.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

in quebec is really rare, the more common is rednose.. cause there is so much non registed that breed anything with anything.. brindle blacknose too are very popular. mix of bull terrier and pitbull too.. i dont know why. its not even pretty. it make then have a weird face.

well i know _fable_ have some very pale fawn with blue eye ancestor, some brindle and all, i like how her body is made. i had a rednose that somebody was suppose to get euthanasia cause he was very mean and agressive. he was perfect looking and in 1month only i make him like the peoples and the kids and then other dogs. he looked so scared at first, i was sad.. when i et enought post i show you picture of him. i wish found the same body but in blue...

he make me know my passion for trainning dogs 
i want some of a different breed to make shows, (i want 2-3 english bull terriers too)

im not hurge to get the perfect looking pitbull this year.. if i dont i will take a bull terrier and then. when i found what i want, i will get it.. its not that hard ^^


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Feari-Neko said:


> i have some very pale fawn with blue eye ancestor,


I would stay very very far away from any dogs with blue eyes or blue eye ancestors. It is a disqualification and can't be shown. Puppies can have blue eyes till 10-16 weeks but no longer they should change color. Thats not a fault you want running around in your line.

I hope you find what you are looking for and please hang around the forum there is alot to learn and alot of fun going on here


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

im trying to post 15 times to show you pictures or at least links..

OK im sorry i look back again its the sky in the eyes reflect.. the eyes was greens.
that dog was a champion : SIRE: UKC "CH" RBCSWO "CH" RAISING CAIN 
he look very great its a color i can figure out cause its are i think.. but ill better like a blue one.. ^^


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Feari-Neko said:


> i will not buy something i dont find unique)


That's a good philosophy in a way. Most unique dog in the world is a healthy well bred one. Good place to start. Hope you find what you're after.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It sure sounds like you have been doing your research so far. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Carriana said:


> It sure sounds like you have been doing your research so far. Good luck in your search!


you sound sarcastic... its no fun


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Feari-Neko said:


> you sound sarcastic... its no fun


Do I - funny because I wasn't at all. I was trying to be nice...


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

then.. thanks you


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

that was the one i saved... i miss him really bad , but now he is with a familly with kids and hes happy.. that the most important for me. no fight anymore..

im looking for a similar shape but in blue color.. its possible ?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Anything is possible.... I love blue dogs. Plenty of blue dogs out there... Buy a good working dog where the breeding goals emphasized are ability and conformation. I like blue tris too. I wanted a blue dog and looked around and found a good healthy puppy. He had skin problems possible my food allergy or cat fleas. He is perfectly healthy now and I could care less what color he is. Care more about the color of his crap.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Feari-Neko said:


> that was the one i saved... i miss him really bad , but now he is with a familly with kids and hes happy.. that the most important for me. no fight anymore..
> 
> im looking for a similar shape but in blue color.. its possible ?


Yeah, thats very possible, I dont see anything extremely muscular about the dog you save (He looks great by the way, glad he is with a good family, great job to you!!). He just looks like a well in shape Pittie, I like him!! You should ask ElvisFink what bloodline his dog is made up of, that is one of my favorite blue dog ever!!


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

If you are looking for that style, I had a friend who bred a blue dog that is heavy in Watchdog, very square conformation dog, he has produced 3 dogs that are under a 1 year old that are close to their conformation ch. in the ADBA and then the bitch they bred him to this weekend, is a boudreaux/watchdog,not TNT blood. She is also close to her ch. in the ADBA, she is black and they both look very similar to the dog above my post. Actually the male a little better IMO, the female just seen a picture of her. If you have a interest, let me know and I will pass along his number to you. Very stable dog the male, known him for a couple of years, good little weight puller but square and conformation correct as they come, just slate blue or he would have had a champ under his belt already.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Yeah, thats very possible, I dont see anything extremely muscular about the dog you save (He looks great by the way, glad he is with a good family, great job to you!!). He just looks like a well in shape Pittie, I like him!! You should ask ElvisFink what bloodline his dog is made up of, that is one of my favorite blue dog ever!!


on the picture he was 11month he get bigger muscles at 18month..

i walked in the gay distric of montreal and guys was looking at his but and legs muscles... WEIRD!!

hehe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would def not get a dog that came from a blue on blue breeding. If your going to get a blue dog I Would go with something from TNT lines. Or TNT crossed back to some nice game lines. Here is my blue girl she is not very big at all 35 lbs to be exact. I absolutely love her she is a great little blue dog! Good Luck with your search hope you find what your looking for  The well bred blue dogs are out there just not as easy to find as a well bred red dog or buckskin dog ect!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i show you the parents of puppies ill probably buy this summer (but im stil not sure),
the mother is Fable, i think she's great! ( shes the one in the snow)
and the father is Smash, much more bully but i still like the look ( hes the one on the double picture)

smash is : REG: UKC/ABKC, BLOODLINE: RAZORS EDGE/KNOWLWOOD
fable is : REG: UKC/ABKC/ADBA, BLOODLINE: RAZORS EDGE/JEEP/WATCHDOG


they show pedigree and i see no common ancestor.. you think the puppies will look great?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Smash looks to have a significant slope from his shoulder to his hips. Much more than seems normal. Maybe it'e the angle of the picture? Not sure. Have both dogs been health tested?

As SadieBlues mentioned before, blue on blue breedings tend to throw less healthy pups overall. You can find great blue dogs that came from mixed color breedings and will probably be less problematic health wise. 

Also look up some threads on inbreeding and line breeding. When it comes to dogs, sharing a common ancestor or two in the pedegree isn't always a bad thing. That's all I will say on that since I am not at all an expert on bloodlines or breeding.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

here is other pictures of smash.
you want i join the ped ?
you talk about OFA test?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I don't read peds so that's not necessary. Any kind of health tests...


----------

